# Pickers at Chestnut Hollow



## sm2501 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rumor has it that Mike and Frank will be at Chestnut Hollow on tomorrow's (Monday Sept 19) show. Should be interesting!


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 18, 2011)

What would be interesting is if they actually BOUGHT something from them!!  But should be interesting none the less, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 18, 2011)

They do buy some stuff:   "Just little stuff. Nothing of great value at all....a couple old Microphones, 2 motorcycle/bicycle reflectors, and 1 old oil avdertisement banner. All are considered "Smalls!" lol


----------



## then8j (Sep 18, 2011)

That should be a good show......hopefully  At least it will show off a large collection of bikes, and parts that I have heard a lot about.  They are really nice people.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 18, 2011)

*Heres what tv guide says.*

PG.TV-PG Automotive Archaeology Education. Mike Wolfe,Frank Fritz. (2011)
The guys head to Michigan looking for
automotive gold;Brian's auction house;
automotive ads. (CC)


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 19, 2011)

*Even They Can't Afford Those Guys,LOL!*

I've been there a couple of times,those guys are clowns. They give you prices over the phone then double them when u show up. I think Jerry Sr. got dumped on years ago and doesn't need the money,they never sell anything and nobody I know of will even try to deal with them again.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 19, 2011)

Here are some teaser pics compliments of Scott from California trip to Chestnut Hollow 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqNu9q3SD0w


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, guess I'm abnormal in this one. Few things I was looking for a while back, couldn't find them anywhere in the country (believe me I searched... a lot). Chestnut had the parts at given prices, then later reduced said prices for a package deal (and those who know me in this hobby know that I'm somewhat... frugal). Very friendly, personable, thorough, AND, I have backups of our conversations and tech data because much of the communication was via E-MAIL.

 Conversely, it's Memory Lane that I've been unable to do any business with for some reason, certainly not from a lack of trying, and beyond that whomever I speak with on the phone always seems disinterested anyway.


----------



## carlalotta (Sep 19, 2011)

I too have always had great experences dealing with Chestnut Hollow. They have always been helpful and informative. I would not hesitate to do business with them again. They have incredible bikes and super rare bike parts that you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## how (Sep 19, 2011)

PCHiggin said:


> I've been there a couple of times,those guys are clowns. They give you prices over the phone then double them when u show up. I think Jerry Sr. got dumped on years ago and doesn't need the money,they never sell anything and nobody I know of will even try to deal with them again.




I dont know what Chestnut Hollow you were at, but I have been there. It is the kewlest place on the planet.
Jerry Peters didnt even know me and he took me on a complete tour of his place, took me into his house like I was his brother. He is one of the nicest guys ever. He knew I was only there to look and still treated me like family.

howie


----------



## Luckykat32 (Sep 19, 2011)

If I could afford to buy a good part or bicycle a month, I would only go to the Peters'...they have great items at fair market value & to top it off, they are wondering people.  I can't wait to meet Jerry Peters in person & go roller skating!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 19, 2011)

I consider Jerry Jr a good friend but fair market prices isn't a phrase I would use in connection with them.
I would however say that if you want it and can't find it they probably have it. as Jerry always says, "come on over, but bring a big bag of money.
should be fun to see Mike being bested by Jerry!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2011)

I concur with the majority of sentiments.

 Evertime I have dealt with Jerry Jr. It has always been a great pleasure and a real learning experience.

It's like the saying goes. "It's not cheap, but quality never is."

If you need it, chances are, they've got it. But because of that, expect to pay collectors value.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 19, 2011)

Its on


----------



## irene_crystal (Sep 19, 2011)

$25k for the bluebird? Thats more than he wanted for the evinrude!


----------



## Dave K (Sep 19, 2011)

I think they are in it to collect bikes not to blow things out at whole sale prices.  If they were selling at what we would like to pay that would not have any inventory.

The bad news is that every time American Pickers does a bike episode it makes it that much harder to buy bikes at a reasonable price.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 19, 2011)

Dave K said:


> I think they are in it to collect bikes not to blow things out at whole sale prices.  If they were selling at what we would like to pay that would not have any inventory.
> 
> The bad news is that every time American Pickers does a bike episode it makes it that much harder to buy bikes at a reasonable price.




True but some people base there value off them, and there off.


----------



## robertc (Sep 19, 2011)

Dave k, I'll have to agree with you on the pricing of bikes after a "Picker's Show" I have my sights set on an old Schwinn hanging in a guy's workshop that he found several years ago in a falling down building. The owner of the building gave it to him if he could get it out. I just hope he was not watching the show tonight.


----------



## then8j (Sep 19, 2011)

Strange.....with all those bikes and bike parts that were there and they left with a banner and a microphone........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 19, 2011)

Recently, I spoke with Jerry Jr. about that bluebird.
According to the owners, it is the nicest copy of that color known on the planet and their value is established by that fact...it even is on it's original tires.
Your average bluebird doesn't go for 25K obviously, but it would not surprise me at all if that particular one could command that....didn't Jesse Jame's bluebird hit a number close to it?
There is a range for a particular collectible bike and then there is off the chart value for a best known specimen outside of it.
Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 19, 2011)

Dave K said:


> The bad news is that every time American Pickers does a bike episode it makes it that much harder to buy bikes at a reasonable price.




I thought the same thing for quite a while, but my sentiments are changing a bit. Feel free to revisit other threads containing American Pickers conversations where I've openly griped about the affect AP has had on the bike market.

But through the middle part of this year we've seen some decent and extremely rare bikes trading for extremely low values.

My new take... The already dismal and steadily worsening economy is having a far worse affect on classic bike (or classic anything for that matter) prices than anything that Mike and Frank have done to boost the bike market.

 (Caveat: My above sentiment excludes entirely any of the get-rich-quick wannabe pickers posting crap bikes on Craigslist asking a ransom)


----------



## irene_crystal (Sep 19, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Recently, I spoke with Jerry Jr. about that bluebird.
> According to the owners, it is the nicest copy of that color known on the planet and their value is established by that fact...it even is on it's original tires.
> Your average bluebird doesn't go for 25K obviously, but it would not surprise me at all if that particular one could command that....didn't Jesse Jame's bluebird hit a number close to it?
> There is a range for a particular collectible bike and then there is off the chart value for a best known specimen outside of it.
> Chris




Makes more sense with that in mind, I am just a casual memeber of the hobby and when I spoke to them about some parts they quoted me double what I ended up getting my parts for from others. 
This may sound bad and don't get me wrong, but I will be excited to hear about the auction that will eventually be had to clear out that collection like they are doing with the Lee Hartung collection.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 19, 2011)

as My Dad used to say, if you don't like the price on his Bluebird, simply buy the other one.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 19, 2011)

So, anybody really believe Mike didn't know about Chestnut Hallow and the Jerry's?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 19, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Recently, I spoke with Jerry Jr. about that bluebird.
> According to the owners, it is the nicest copy of that color known on the planet and their value is established by that fact...it even is on it's original tires.
> Your average bluebird doesn't go for 25K obviously, but it would not surprise me at all if that particular one could command that....didn't Jesse Jame's bluebird hit a number close to it?
> There is a range for a particular collectible bike and then there is off the chart value for a best known specimen outside of it.
> Chris






Does anyone have a picture of this bluebird?? I curious to see it as I probably will never go to chestnut hollow anytime soon. 



Jesse James went for a few hundredth under 15k.


Anyway is there any cool places like this in California?


----------



## how (Sep 19, 2011)

I dont agree that American Pickers has the affect of raising prices. Anyone that has any kind of attention span can remember that Mike says often that prices have plunged on bikes, he mentions it again on the episode at Chestnut Hollow.

The other day on Detroits Craiglist a guy listed a girls Panther for 2000 dollars and said it is the same bike that Mike on pickers bought. Of course that was an outright lie, anyone that watches the show knows Mike would never buy a girls bike and has said on many occasions they have little collector value. Anyone paying attention also knows Mike pays very little for bikes. So how that would make prices soar is beyond me. 

There are some cities like Detroit where you have 4 or 5 flippers that run around buying everything and trying to sell at high prices. But for the most part prices are very low and you will notice that the guys with the high prices , post again and again and again.  The less a seller has knowledge about bike collecting usually the higher the price. I just avoid those people lol.

Here is a pic of the last bike I bought, I paid 10 bucks for it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I was surprised too...all those bikes and yet only a banner and a microphone "picked."
With Mike being a bike guy, I would have thought he bought something for himself, maybe he did and his personal deal was edited out.

It seems like the knocks the Jerry's are getting is regarding thier pricing/value.
I myself, have balked on a few of their items (bought some as well), but for a rare part nearly impossible to find, it is worth paying.
Better to have and paid more for it than you wanted to than never finding it...in my opinion.

I consider Jerry Jr. a friend and talk to him whenever I come across something new or have a question out of the ordinary.

Chris


----------



## walter branche (Sep 20, 2011)

*prices*

when you ask a price during a transaction-the owner tells you the price ,,  you are allowed to counter offer , usually a high price means they do not want to sell -or will sell if the price is met.. the JERRY'S are good folks who have been around a long time , senior was getting together his archive -before some of you folks were born-i am in it over 40 years-really close to 50 , i just do not like to remember that far back!!! -when i was 10 ,i had a GTO deluxe from firestone,when i was 5 years old there was a highwheel bike across the street from where my mom worked,i have been hooked along time, MIKE AND RALPH are pickers -they are outpriced by anyone with cycle price knowledge,DAVE OHRT said RALPH payed to much for the 29 model A, i could resell that car down here in central florida and it would make money,.. i know where a 63 vette with original air conditioning is sitting in a garage untouched in over 30 years ,my friend died from an overdose of herion,his 80 year old mother is going to sell it one day ,,. the last price she told me was 18,000-the whole garage is filled with high performance parts ,engines -super chargers etc..i like to respond to the CABE, sometimes people are rude and do not know what they think they do,so it has caused me to retreat for awhile , now i hope i can contribute without getting discouraged buy all the wannabes and rude comments .. SCOTT is a friend of mine -there are a bunch of you all who know me ..CHEERS for the PICKERS and PETERS for there contribution to everyones knowledge ,,   the part i did not like is when MIKE acts like CHESTNUT HOLLOW  is a discovery ,  that is all fake T V -he has known about the PETERS for many years ,,thanks to everyone who welcome me back to the board..  walter branche --velocipede ventures -florida cycle forensics


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 20, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So, anybody really believe Mike didn't know about Chestnut Hallow and the Jerry's?




No way he didn't know about Chestnut Hollow, Mike has been around the hobby for decades and traveling all the shows and swaps in the midwest...I mean heck, I am a nobody thousands of miles away and I know about them...


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 20, 2011)

Good to have ya back Walter...and don't let the internet get to you...

And as far as Jerry and Jr. are concerned, they are a treasure in this hobby...friendly, helpful and great to deal with. Their prices are relative to retail prices vs swap meet prices (you're comparing apples to oranges) but the way I look at it, when I call and they have it, that call could have saved me going to several swaps or searching ebay for months or years and that alone is worth a lot to me. 
We have a local swap every month or so and factor in the entry and gas (over 100mi round trip) it costs me over $40 every trip. Factor in the odds of me finding that rare watchacallit that I have to have to finish my run of the mill prewar whatever and it begins to add up...in 1 year, I have spent probably $250 or more just going to this particular swap and don't have a lot to show for it...then if I factor in airfare and transportation to one of the big swaps back east or up north and suddenly, paying a little more from the Peters seems like a heck of a deal...plus they are open to trades and package deals...great people...some of you have no idea how important they can be and you only see the dollar signs...


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 20, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So, anybody really believe Mike didn't know about Chestnut Hallow and the Jerry's?




Uhhhhhhh, NO.

My wife and I laughed about that too.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anybody thumbed through a old Chestnut Hallow catalog lately? They used to sell some great stuff.


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 20, 2011)

*Hate To Quote Myself,But...*



PCHiggin said:


> I've been there a couple of times,those guys are clowns. They give you prices over the phone then double them when u show up. I think Jerry Sr. got dumped on years ago and doesn't need the money,they never sell anything and nobody I know of will even try to deal with them again.




They go to this super D duper Classic bike place and buy a microphone?? LOL!! Mike had to already know those two,he's been in the hobby for years.No way he was leaving with anything bike related without paying too much.I've known of Sr since High School (30 + years) and he's a shady character.

Pat


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2011)

Greens07 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this bluebird?? I curious to see it as I probably will never go to chestnut hollow anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




from my trip in 2008.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, four pages!!! I agree that obviously Mike would know about Chestnut hollow! I found it interesting watching the 'tour', didn't know they had a whole _town_ there! The Peters do sell stuff on ebay now and again, and their prices aren't too far off. But of course, if you _need_ a certain hadr to find part, surely that'll affect the price! At the _very_ least, they should be commended for saving so much vintage iron!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2011)

Jerry says they have known Mike Wolfe for years, but they had never come out to see the place. also there's a kinda disconnect on the Peters pricing. I tried for about a year to reach an agreed price on a bike but never could get them down near reasonable so I gave up on it. they listed the bike on ebay and I bought it for a reasonable price several hundred lower than the lowest they would go. like most of us guys in this hobby, they're quirky


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 20, 2011)

*Red Bluebird*



37fleetwood said:


> from my trip in 2008.




I have a red Bluebird for sale its a little nicer than theres and a little cheaper


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 20, 2011)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I have a red Bluebird for sale its a little nicer than theres and a little cheaper




funny, I didn't see it in the BUY-SELL-TRADE section. post some photos of it over there and someone will find it.


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2011)

I have talked to sr and jr and they no more quirky than most of us on this forum.Sr.called me because he likes trading and I have stuff he is interested in.He has invited me out to his place  to do some "horse trading". Both of them know their stuff and dont like any tire kicking or low balling.Just talked to Sr on the phone about 3 weeks ago for over 1/2 an hour and he is almost 80 and very sharp.he knows what he has.This isnt the place to try and score on some uninformed person like on Craigslist.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 20, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> from my trip in 2008.





Thanks for sharing Scott, those are very but very nice bikes.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 21, 2011)

I've really enjoyed every experience I've had with Jerry JR over the years by phone and e-mail. He has always freely given me his time and advice. And he has worked with me on some parts and prices too. I agree some of there items are prices high but the buyer has the option to pass. I would consider Jerry JR a good friend albeit I have never met him in person. I would personally consider him a great guy, would love to visit and get out for a roller skating disco fever night LMAO.


----------



## squeedals (Sep 21, 2011)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I have a red Bluebird for sale its a little nicer than theres and a little cheaper




I'm interested.........how much?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 6, 2011)

*hamna hamna hamana :'p*

Blaaaaaaa!!!!!  I just wached that episode, I swaer I seen a evinrude siting outside there! Where is this place or is either of the jerrys here on the cabe? I need a partcular bike and by the loks of it its probably there  : o |


----------



## videoranger (Nov 7, 2011)

I visited Chestnut hollow a few years back and was given the royal treatment and tour. They didn't know me from Adam, but treated me as a special guest. I loved seeing their collection and I was really fond of their restored 40 Ford pickup. Some of their bikes seemed to be on the high end of pricing, but that's OK as they can certainly negotiate any price they want to since it's their bikes. As bike collectors and enthusiasts they were very kind and willing to share time and expertise for free. I did purchase a few hard to find items for very fair prices, but they sure weren't getting rich entertaining me. Jerry and Jerry are legends in the old bike hobby and are great guys from my perspective. The pickers would have been hard pressed to find any fantastic finds to flip for profit since these guys know their stuff pretty darn good. The pickers episode does sound like a fun show to watch. Also it's great to have Walter back on the CABE. I've never met ya Walter, but I do appreciate your input on this forum.


----------

